# Rollfast Scoot



## mrflagman (Apr 13, 2016)

Just picked this bike up. I don't know anything about it. Check out those cool bars.  I'm not sure if it came with those or if they are aftermarket. I do have the original 3 speed rear wheel for it. Thanks for looking. 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

